

Ask HN: Best tutorials for ES6? - webappsecperson

I&#x27;ve seen various tutorials and know there are libraries that allow you to use ES6 in current projects. Does anyone have experience with either? Any recommendations for someone who wants to catch up ahead of the changes in June?
======
stuartleigh
[https://babeljs.io/](https://babeljs.io/) gives a fairly good introduction to
it, and allows you to use a lot of ES6 (and a couple of experimental ES7)
features already. Has an in-browser repl to play around with it as well if you
like.

